# 50cc Scooter won't run



## vanbry (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi,
I just purchased a 50cc scooter for my son, and it ran for 3 whole days before quitting. He pulled up to a corner and shut it off to hear something that his friends were saying, and then it wouldn't start again.

The gas is brand new
I've purchased two new plugs

When I pull the start cord with a plug out, it appears to fire most of the time. I bought champion plugs, and I did read that they are notorious for firing out of the cylinder, but not in; however, they are brand new.

EDIT>I was wrong; it appears as though it only fires for a bit, and then quits firing, except for intermittent sparks if you keep pulling the cord.

All plugs appear to be wet after being in the cylinder

I have sprayed gas directly into the carb to see if that would get just one hit out of it, but nothing.

Could the flywheel be off after just running for a couple of days? It's been a long time since I've played with small motors, so any help on what to look for would be appreciated.

Thanx,

Keith


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well if the plugs get wet, they don't fire hardly any....try drying it off. it may be getting too much gas.....did it have the right oil mix?


----------



## vanbry (Sep 5, 2005)

Yup, it's got the right mix. I just went and bought a couple more new plugs, and never put them in the head, just used them to check for spark and it just has spark sometimes. Mostly for the first pull or two after it sits for awhile, then only an occasional spark after that.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, i do agree champions are crap....but when pulling on it to start, it doesn't spark all the time? like wait a while, crank it and it sparks, then come back later and no? it has a kill switch right? try removing that.....then if not anything it's the coil, is it under any warranty?


----------



## vanbry (Sep 5, 2005)

It does have a kill switch. The wires are solid into it; It looks like the other end of the switch wires go to ground and to the coil. I pulled the one off of the coil, and had the same result.
It does have a warranty...these things always happen on a holiday weekend though, with an excited kid. I"ll call them in the morning.
Thanx for your help bugman


----------



## vanbry (Sep 5, 2005)

The company sent me a replacement coil, and it's run like a champ ever since


----------

